

Historical Big Mac Index Data - wslh
http://bigmacindex.org/

======
lucio
Note: Big Mac price in Argentina is artificially depressed

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Mac_Index#Manipulation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Mac_Index#Manipulation)

